
The attack of TaskRabbit clones - jackyyappp
http://e27.sg/2012/07/11/the-attack-of-taskrabbit-clones-in-singapore/
======
will_work4tears
In late 2006, early 2007 I worked on a site like TaskRabbit, but it was called
Oddjobr.com (or oddjobr.net but I think I had both to be honest). I let the
domain go (apparently it was picked up), but at the time I had a mostly
working website up and running (it was a software lifecycle class project -
with a team of just myself). It was a reverse auction though, bidding on jobs.

Are you sure these are clones? I didn't check em all out, but just throwing
out that if I thought of this idea independently, it is likely others have
too.

~~~
harlanlewis
I kicked one of these around in 2007-ish as well - the idea by itself isn't
incredibly unique. What's new is the level of focus and quality of execution.
They may not be copying Task Rabbit exclusively, but it's no longer a space
populated entirely with hobby projects.

------
prezjordan
What about Exec?

~~~
brackin
Exec isn't so much a task rabbit clone, yes it's a similar concept to
TaskRabbit but they've in my opinion improved the concept and TaskRabbit is
far from dominant.

In Germany and the UK Milk.ly is quite big and has a much better looking
Interface, that's why TaskRabbit is pushing for a London launch asap to
compete.

------
sbarre
The model is simple and easy to replicate, so it makes sense that it's being
cloned.

I personally know of 2 TaskRabbit clones that are in development here in
Toronto..

------
ritonlajoie
Anything in France (paris) ?

